# Awning or canopy?



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Which one you prefer? My Casita doesn't have an awning and am looking into these two options. Just want your recommendation.


----------



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

If it rains, awning is great don't get wet getting there. Both have wind problems. Don't go electric with awning, manuals are better.


----------



## mavrik (Mar 10, 2010)

I like my electric awning, but I don't think I would spend the money to have an electric installed.
An awning any day over any kind of canopy.


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

Either is nice and necessary in TX. Awnings are nice, self storing---expensive.
Canopies---more set up, but cheap and easy to replace. Wind is the enemy.
We have both....screened canopy is nice when bugs are out.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Have both. No longer bring canopy since it is large and a pain to set up plus takes up more room to carry around.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

BullyARed said:


> Which one you prefer? My Casita doesn't have an awning and am looking into these two options. Just want your recommendation.


BullyARead:

I'am going with these. Instead of the ARB

http://ok4wd.com/shop-by-vendor/alucab/alu-cab-shadow-awning


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

^^^ Too much for it! I just go with a canopy, cheap and easy to replace.


----------

